# Intercourse at 7wks Pregnant



## Olives Ewe (Jun 16, 2010)

Hi there,

I've searched for the answer to this and would like clarification.

I am now just over 7wks pregnant with one, following a successful first ICSI tx, where two embryos were put back. DH and I were told to abstain from sex following ET, but never told for how long   and we never thought to ask, just obey advice.

We've been very patient waiting and don't want to do anything that may cause harm to our early pregnancy, but our desire to be close and intimate (and I hassen to add, we're newly weds too) is really starting to get to us both  

I saw my DR last week, but forgot to ask and am still waiting for contact from my local midwife.

I've read on this site, that providing there is no bleeding, then intercourse should be alright, but I feel I need clarification here. Thankfully I've had no spotting or bleeding of any kind throughout my entire tx and to date, but could having intercourse bring this on and create problems? ... and if so, what type of problems? I've also read on here that some clinics suggest abstaining until week 7/8 and others just for the week after ET .... exactly what advice should we be following?

If we really do have to wait, then of course we will, but it would be so wonderful to share some real intimacy again.

Many thanks for your help and clarification. 

Mikki x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I can't comment on intercourse following ET, but with natural conception, it is correct that you are ok for intercourse if you've not had any bleeding or any other problems, I've not heard of any issues on here following ET that are any different.,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

